# Tohv-Kelev Solomon Penbrooke



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

www.k9data.com
if you will go put his pedigree in the database, you will have lots and lots of fun!
I don't see him there, if his reg name is tohv-kelev.etc.

Went to OFa- here is his page there- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals I would put him in k9data for you but his parents' names are not on the OFA database, which tells me they did not have clearances. If he were listed on any offspring as parent, they would be listed on OFA page if they got any clearances... so you may be out of luck. But you never know, if you input him and click on siblings, he may have some great nephews and nieces who reproduced.
If you input him into k9data, let us know!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

He is now in K9data:
Pedigree: Tohv-Kelev Solomon Penbrooke


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I just spent all my BOM bucks or I would've done that for him, but had hoped both parents were in the database and could do it w reg cert.
You're the best, Leslie!


----------



## YJHB (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh my, oh my goodness!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!! Prism Goldens and Blazen GR... thank you, you made my baby Tohv come back to me just a little. This is such a gift, and I am crying tears of sadness/happiness. I can't tell you how much it means to see his pedigree, his OFA registry, his name.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You know you can put a picture of him on k9data too- if you can't manage it,or don't have a photobucket account, you can email it to me and I will do it for you.
If you open photobucket account just to do that, remember it will go away after some amount of time due to not using photobucket. I don't know how long that is- I put a lot of dogs in the database so mine never gets the opportunity to go inactive.

Edit- I went to look and see that you managed it! He's lovely. And the info on photobucket going inactive is still good.


----------

